# Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?



## Tingle (20. Februar 2009)

*Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

Vorgeschichte:
Vor ein, zwei Wochen hab ich mir Pulp Fiction am Laptop angeguckt, dabei meine uralten Philips-Ohrstöpsel benutzt. An einer Stelle hör ich also ein Auto von rechts kommen, seh dann aber, dass es eigentlich von links kommt und beim nach-rechts-Verschwinden auditiv links aus dem Bild fährt. "Hm", denk ich mir, nachdem ich an allen anderen Stellen ebenfalls vertauschte Klänge zu hören bekomm, "stimmt, damals, als ich die Kopfhörer neu zusammenlöten lassen musste (Kontakte hatten sich gelockert), haben die rechts und links vertauscht, das hatte ich vergessen...". Also öffne ich den Realtek HD Audio-Manager und such, ob ich es irgendwo sowas wie eine Audio-Spiegelfunktion gibt, nach einigem Rumprobieren geb ich auch und hol mir ein anderes Paar Kopfhörer.

Damit war vorerst alles gut, bis mir dann irgendwann, als ich einfach über die eingebauten Lautsprecher Musik hören wollte, auffiel, dass kein Ton zu hören war.
Nach einigem Suchen seh ich, dass bei Realtek immernoch ein Häkchen bei "Kopfhörer" war, obwohl diese überhaupt nicht mehr angeschlossen waren.
So und jetzt, nach weiterem Erfahrungssammeln hab ich folgendes festgestellt:
*Eigentlich* hat der Audio-Manager immer automatisch registriert, wenn ich an meinem Laptop (Amilo Pa 3515) Kopfhörer ein- oder ausgesteckt hat (kleines Pop-Up unten rechts: "Ein Stecker wurde eingesteckt" / "Ein Stecker wurde herausgezogen") und auch demnach automatisch das Häkchen bei "Kopfhörer" oder "Audioeingang" gesetzt. Das tut er jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr. Wenn ich ein Paar Kopfhörer anschließ, reagiert er nicht, wenn ich es wieder rauszieh, passiert ebenso wenig.
Das Absurde an der Sache ist, dass jetzt zu scheinbar völlig zufälligen Zeitpunkten das Pop-Up "Ein Stecker wurde eingesteckt/herausgezogen" auftaucht, also komplett ohne irgendwelche Einwirkungen, ich sitzt einfach hier am Laptop und plötzlich kommt eine der beiden Meldungen.

Ich brauch sicher nicht zu erwähnen, dass das extrem nervig ist und nicht so sein sollte, aber ich hab einfach keine Ahnung, woran dieses "Verhalten" liegt.
Eben hab ich mal probehalber die Kopfhörer kurz in den Mikrofon-Anschluss gesteckt und bekam sofort die Meldung "Ein Stecker wurde eingesteckt", also kann es doch schonmal nicht an einem Fehler vom Audio-Manager liegen, denk ich mal.

Könnte es sein, dass der Eingang an sich irgendwie beschädigt ist?
Wenn ich manuell einstell, dass jetzt Kopfhörer angeschlossen sind, bekomm ich auch ganz normalen Ton dadurch, ebenso funktioniert alles, wenn ich manuell "Audioeingang" anklicke, aber es ist eben seltsam, dass das vorher alles automatisch ging und jetzt plötzlich überhaupt keine Erkennung mehr stattfindet (außer die zufälligen Pop-Ups  )


Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

vlt. installier als erstes testweise neueste soundtreiber, vlt. isses ja nur ein softwareproblem?


----------



## Tingle (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

Hab jetzt mal komplett neue Treiber installiert, aber an der ganzen Sache hat sich nix geändert  
Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.

Mal ne dumme Frage: Bei Programmen kann man nach dem Installieren die Setup-Datei ja löschen, aber hier hab ich mir jetzt einen 63MB großen Ordner mit allen möglichen Dateien runtergeladen (unter anderem eben auch die Treiber-Setup-Datei). Kann ich den Ordner jetzt auch löschen oder funktioniert das Programm dann nicht mehr?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*



			
				Tingle am 21.02.2009 01:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt mal komplett neue Treiber installiert, aber an der ganzen Sache hat sich nix geändert
> Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Mal ne dumme Frage: Bei Programmen kann man nach dem Installieren die Setup-Datei ja löschen, aber hier hab ich mir jetzt einen 63MB großen Ordner mit allen möglichen Dateien runtergeladen (unter anderem eben auch die Treiber-Setup-Datei). Kann ich den Ordner jetzt auch löschen oder funktioniert das Programm dann nicht mehr?




hmm, wäre möglich, dass der ordner nun irgendwie mit den treibern verbunden is... ich würd den lieber nicht löschen, sollte bei den heutugen festplattengrößen ja auch nicht stören.


----------



## Tingle (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

Ok, behalt ihn einfach mal.
Sonst noch jemand Tipps?

edit:   Es klappt endlich, hab oben rechts auf Erweiterte Geräteinstellungen geklickt und "Trennt alle Eingangsbuchsen in unabhängige Eingangsgeräte auf" angeklickt 

edit 2: -.- Ok, es ging für ein paar Minuten, jetzt, ohne Vorwarnung, passiert wieder nix.


----------



## Tingle (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

Kann ich dieses Drecksteil von Realtek-Software nicht einfach runterschmeißen und mir ein anderes Programm dafür installieren?


----------



## Tingle (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

Push *drängel*


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*



			
				Tingle am 24.02.2009 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Push *drängel*




googfe mal nach "kx project", weiß aber nicht, ob die treiber auch für realtek gehen...


----------



## der-jo (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*



			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2009 03:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Tingle am 24.02.2009 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde stark vermuten das da n Wackelkontakt in der Buchse ist. Woher soll denn sonst die "einsteck-aussteck" meldung kommen? Die Buchse merkt doch nur ob was drin ist.

und das merkt sie wenn der Stromkreis in der buchse durch die Klinke geschlossen wird.

erkennt er denn manuelles einstecken so wie es sein soll? Schau mal genau in die Buchse, mit ner taschenlampe. nix reinstecken   Evtl ist da dreck drin, staub oder irgendwas.


----------



## Tingle (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*



			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2009 03:12 schrieb:
			
		

> googfe mal nach "kx project", weiß aber nicht, ob die treiber auch für realtek gehen...


Hm, Realtek wird da mal nicht erwähnt...





			
				der-jo am 25.02.2009 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde stark vermuten das da n Wackelkontakt in der Buchse ist. Woher soll denn sonst die "einsteck-aussteck" meldung kommen? Die Buchse merkt doch nur ob was drin ist.
> 
> und das merkt sie wenn der Stromkreis in der buchse durch die Klinke geschlossen wird.
> 
> erkennt er denn manuelles einstecken so wie es sein soll? Schau mal genau in die Buchse, mit ner taschenlampe. nix reinstecken   Evtl ist da dreck drin, staub oder irgendwas.


Das ist ja das komische, meistens(!) reagiert er überhaupt nicht, wenn ich was einsteck, manchmal (meistens relativ kurz nach dem Einschalten des Laptops/Starten des Programms) klappt auch alles normal, dann wird zumindest erkannt, dass ein Stecker ein- oder ausgesteckt wurde, allerdings hat das Ding dann keinen Plan, ob ich jetzt Kopfhörer oder den normalen Audioausgang angeschlossen hab, was er vorher eben auch selbst erkennen konnte.
Aus dem Kopfhöreranschluss leuchtet die ganze Zeit ein rotes Licht raus, ich nehm mal an, das sollte eigentlich nur leuchten, wenn was drin ist, deswegen glaub ich, das Programm meint halt eben, es wär die ganze Zeit was angeschlossen (Bild 1, Bild 2).
Ich hab mal ein Bild von dem Realtek-Hauptmenü gemacht, der rot eingekreiste Eingang ist eben der für Kopfhörer und normalerweise, wenn nichts angeschlossen ist (wie es beim Fotoaufnehmen auch war), ist der so grau wie die beiden Anschlüsse darüber.
Wegen dem roten Licht kann man aber auch gut sehen, dass eben kein Fremdkörper da drin steckt, ich glaub, es liegt wirklich am Programm, aber ich versteh einfach nicht, warum das plötzlich so verrückt spielt und warum man es dann nicht wieder zum Normalzustand bringen kann.


----------



## Tingle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

Nochmal Push


----------



## Tingle (1. März 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

Und nochmal push
Tschuldigung, wenn ich nerve, aber das ganze Problem hier nervt mich mindestens genausoviel


----------



## Tingle (7. März 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

\o/


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*



			
				Tingle am 07.03.2009 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> \o/




vlt. findest du mehr rat bei forumdeluxx, da is bei laptops viel los. am besten direkt im topic schon nach alternativen treibern fragen. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/forumdisplay.php?f=100


----------



## Tingle (7. März 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*



			
				Herbboy am 07.03.2009 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> vlt. findest du mehr rat bei forumdeluxx, da is bei laptops viel los. am besten direkt im topic schon nach alternativen treibern fragen. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/forumdisplay.php?f=100


Danke, hab's direkt mal versucht...


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

das rote licht ist übrigens nur die digitale soundausgabe, das ist normal, dass das leuchtet. da könntest du das Nbook mit einem surroundreceiver optisch verbinden.


vlt. nimm mal deine alten kopfhörer und "fummel" dann was in der buchse rum. blas auch mal kräftig rien, vlt. is wie gesagt ein fremdkörper drin. und dann kippst du NBook und "schüttelst" kurz, damit ein evtl. fremdkörper aus der buchse kommt. natürlich Nbook dabei nicht eingeschaltet haben 


ich hab inzwischen auch mal in nem musikerforum gefragt, also wo die leute per PC musik machen. aber auch da bisher keine alternativen.


----------



## Tingle (10. März 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*



			
				Herbboy am 09.03.2009 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> das rote licht ist übrigens nur die digitale soundausgabe, das ist normal, dass das leuchtet. da könntest du das Nbook mit einem surroundreceiver optisch verbinden.


 Oh, ok, dann muss ich mich schonmal nichtmehr drüber aufregen, dass das immer angeht  




> vlt. nimm mal deine alten kopfhörer und "fummel" dann was in der buchse rum. blas auch mal kräftig rien, vlt. is wie gesagt ein fremdkörper drin. und dann kippst du NBook und "schüttelst" kurz, damit ein evtl. fremdkörper aus der buchse kommt. natürlich Nbook dabei nicht eingeschaltet haben


 Hab schon gepustet, wie verrückt...
Ich hab mal in dem Laden, wo ich den Laptop herhab, gefragt und die meinen, ich könnt mal vorbeikommen, also bevor ich irgendwo was reinsteck lass ich die jetzt lieber mal gucken 




> ich hab inzwischen auch mal in nem musikerforum gefragt, also wo die leute per PC musik machen. aber auch da bisher keine alternativen.


Danke für deinen Einsatz!


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*



			
				Tingle am 10.03.2009 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.03.2009 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aus dem musikerforum: _im RealTek Treibermenu unter Audio E/A die Anschlusserkennung deaktivieren_

da kann es aber halt sein, dass dann die lautsprecher nicht ausgehen, wenn du kopfhörer ansteckst.


----------



## Tingle (3. April 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

So, nach einigem hin und her und letztendlichem Einschicken geht jetzt wieder alles (höchstwahrscheinlich war wirklich ein Kontak in der Anschlussbuchse verbogen) und ich hab von Fujitsu Siemens sogar noch eine Laptop-Tasche dazu bekommen  

Danke für die Hilfe!  

Allerdings hätte ich noch eine letzte Frage:
Seit ich das Gerät zurückhab, ist beim Einschalten immer die integrierte Webcam aktiviert (blaues Licht an), was vorher nicht der Fall war.
Kann ich die "Zusatzfunktionen", die beim Start gleich aktiv sind, irgendwo einstellen?
WLAN-Empfang ist jetzt auch sofort eingeschaltet, den musste ich vorher immer manuell aktivieren, in dem Fall is es natürlich besser wie's jetzt ist, aber die Kamera brauch ich fast nie.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. April 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*



			
				Tingle am 03.04.2009 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hätte ich noch eine letzte Frage:
> Seit ich das Gerät zurückhab, ist beim Einschalten immer die integrierte Webcam aktiviert (blaues Licht an), was vorher nicht der Fall war.
> Kann ich die "Zusatzfunktionen", die beim Start gleich aktiv sind, irgendwo einstellen?
> WLAN-Empfang ist jetzt auch sofort eingeschaltet, den musste ich vorher immer manuell aktivieren, in dem Fall is es natürlich besser wie's jetzt ist, aber die Kamera brauch ich fast nie.


Sollte man im BIOS aktivieren / deaktivieren können, wie die Sache mit dem WLAN auch, so ist es zumindest bei mir.

Es gibt da sicherlich auch ne FN-Tastenkombination für. FN + F9 schaltet bei mir das WLAN-Modul aus, bei dir ist es wahrscheinlich ne andere Kombination.


----------



## Tingle (4. April 2009)

*AW: Kopfhöreranschluss kaputt?*

Oh, ok, danke
Tastenkombinationen sind klar, ich wollt's eben von Anfang an immer richtig haben.


----------

